# [SOLVED] Name Resolution Error



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Ok so this weekend we did a huge transition. We had one server running sbs2003 which was running our exchange and active directory. We installed a new server with server 2008 enterprise and exchange 2007 and installed server 2008 standard on our server that was running sbs2003. The server running standard is now our active directory server and is our domain controller. Most of the users had no problem reconnecting their outlook to the new server but there are a few users who didn't connect so easily. I had to manually go in and change their accounts to look at the new server. This morning we had some users who, when I tried to connect them to the new exchange server, I type in the server name and their names and click "check names" and it gives me an error message "The name cannot be resolved. The name cannot be matched to a name in the address list." The users have accounts in active directory and they have mailboxes in exchange. I cannot figure out what is going on here. Any help will be much appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Name Resolution Error*

It sounds like perhaps DNS isn't resolving correctly. Do you have DNS configured correctly? When you did the migration did you migrate the entire domain? Do some people have static DNS information pointing to the old server?


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Name Resolution Error*

Try this..
# On a domain controller, click Start, point to Programs, point to Administrative Tools, and then click Active Directory Users and Computers.
# On the View menu, click Advanced Features.
# Right-click Users, and then click Properties.
# Click the Security tab.
# Select Authenticated Users, and then select Read permission in the Allow column


----------



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Name Resolution Error*

Thank you for the quick responses. We did migrate the entire domain to the new server. Most users are obtaining their TCP/IP info automatically. The new domain controller has the same IP address as the old one so even if it was static it should be an issue, but I did check those settings on the users with the issues and they are obtaining automatically. I even tried inputting the info manually giving them a static IP and it still didn't work. How would I check to make sure the DNS is resolving correctly? I'm pretty sure we set up the domain controller to be the DNS server and I'm pretty sure it's set up correctly. I checked the security permissions on the user item and authenticated users do have read permissions only. Any other suggestions?

Andrew


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Name Resolution Error*

Hi Andrew,

On those problem Users I would double check Users and Computers AD's Exchange Tabs exists, such as E-mail Address tab and see if SMTP is correct. In Exchange System Manager verify the Mailbox of these problem Users if they do exists, maybe they don't and you'll have to do Exchange Task Wizard. Also, compare one of the DNS config of the problem computer to the ones that are working correctly.


----------



## agarrity (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Name Resolution Error*

Thanks for all your help. I ended up detatching the mailbox from the user account, deleting the account and recreating it, then reattaching the mailbox. Then I flushed the DNS on the problem computer and it worked.

Andrew


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Name Resolution Error*

Glad that you got it all resolved Andrew and you are welcome. We will appreciate it if you can mark this Thread Solved if there are any more issues, you may find it in Thread Tools tab.


----------

